# Which Pizza Franchise Is The Best Out of These?



## Atari82 (Jan 19, 2010)

.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I like little ceasars


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

double dave's


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Twice the deal


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Panago! They are the only pizza place I will actually call on the phone without freaking out.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Out of the ones actually listed...Papa Johns. Rocky Rococo is pretty awesome...but I think they are mostly a Wisconsin thing.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

In my area - Pisanello's and Cassano's
One of my favorite places is Bruno's in South Bend, Indiana - a popular hangout for Notre Dame people.

I have a boycott against Domino's in my town. In my brother's greatest time of need, they would not rehire him for a manager position he had before his depression - he was forced to get a job to pay his college loan and they would not hire him. That was over two and a half years ago (just after my father died). I still will not order pizza from Domino's.

My brother is a store manager - and doing extremely well .


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Other. We only have Pizza Hut and Domino's from your list and they both suck. 

The best pizza I've had so far is my mother's, my nonna's, my auntie's and the Carindale hotel does a pretty good job too.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

1. Giussepi's in Maryland.
2. Little Caesers!-that's the first place I thought of when I saw this poll but I didn't think anyone would remember it, I haven't had it in years but I remember liking it; haven't they all closed down by now though??


----------



## so_so_shy (Sep 5, 2005)

Greco.


----------



## origami potato (Jan 9, 2010)

I don't eat pizza as much anymore, if I do, I usually tend to get the frozen variety at the grocery store.  But I chose Papa Murphy's, because I loved it back in the day. Nom nom!


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

papa johns


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

Goodness, voting for Pizza Hut is like voting for McDonalds.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

On that list I chose Dominos but here there are 2 places you can get damn good pizza that super huge chains, one is called Versato's the other Chicago Deep Dish, they both push the chains out of the water


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Papa Johns ftw... but second is Hungry Howie's (I think it's just here in the south).

http://www.hungryhowies.com/ I love their flavored crusts and their chef salads.

Little Caesar's is third due to having fast/cheap pizzas.


----------



## AstronautsGrapes (Sep 29, 2009)

papa johns. i love that their pizza comes w/garlic sauce. :yes


----------



## CAL2010 (Jul 24, 2010)

What about Round Table or Romio's (any west coast people here?)


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

Other, I like Donatos
Love their veggie pizza. And I'm not a big fan of pepperoni pizza, but I really like it at Donatos..they make the pepperoni crispy.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Dr Oetker/Ristorante!!!! Nommmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Pizza Hut was always my standard pizza place.

...but I don't get takeout or delivery pizza any more. It's been replaced:



tutliputli said:


> Dr Oetker/Ristorante!!!! Nommmmmmmmmmmm


I love those. When I want pizza, that's what I have. (a lot cheaper too!...and not as bad for you)


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Pizza hut


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Agreed with Strawberry Julius, both Pizza Hut and Dominos suck. I don't like chain restaurants (although Panic Pizza isn't bad for the money), I prefer the small pizzerias. 

The best pizzas in my area are from a local trattoria, more expensive but well worth it, pizzas are to die for.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Pizzaville, but only certain locations.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

My favorite is a midwest chain called Happy Joe's.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

pizzahut+ Big size pizza + salad + potatoes + pepsi = 18.75 US$

domino's= three big size + pepsi = 25US$

Little *Little* *Caesars* = 2 mid size= 14.66US$

papa johnsI = 3 mid size = 20US$

they always say in the US food is much cheaper than this country,,

there was more american brands in the 80's than now, today local brands and personal res= most of the market,

I like them all,, t the story of the founder of Papa Johns= deserve to find, read and learne


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

danberado said:


> Goodness, voting for Pizza Hut is like voting for McDonalds.


Hey, we agree on something! :b


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

home-made


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

Authentic pizza is in a different ballpark, but out of those choices I'd definitely say Pizza Hut.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Pizza Butt.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Papa Johns has had the best deals on Tuesdays for many years, though I haven't been there in quite some time.

It's easy to pick the worst of the bunch: Little Ceasers, they suck!


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

Other than a trip to Pizza Hut once in a blue moon I don't get pizza from big name places; just the small family owned pizza joints in my town.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Pizza Hut's pretty good. I like the sauce and consistency of the crust. Round Table's good too. Brings back memories, and i like that they have a salad bar there.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I forgot about Flying Wedge! Flying Wedge is really really good.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

ShyViolet said:


> Other than a trip to Pizza Hut once in a blue moon I don't get pizza from big name places; just the small family owned pizza joints in my town.


Yeah the small town family owned pizza joints usually make the best pizza anyway. No doubts, actually.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Out of the big chains, Papa John's hands down. I always try to grab the two peppers in each box before anyone else does :b


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Pizza Hut used to be good several years ago, now there's something about their cheese that tastes weird.

Papa John's is my favorite, but they don't seem to have any locations in Ontario.

Little Caesar's is gross. So is Pizza Pizza (in Ontario). There aren't really any good pizza franchises in Ontario. Pizza Nova used to be good, but now it tastes all burnt. 2-4-1 is pretty good I guess.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I think Papa Johns is the best out of those listed, but it never sits well the next day. 

What I really want to do is experience some hole in the wall joint that has great pizza one of these days. I have to find it first though, heh.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

From that list...Pizza Hut. But generally all franchise pizza is garbage. I never understood how those types of places do so much business when the mom and pop pizza places have 100x better pizza.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

What I don't like about Pizza Hut is that I love veggies on my pizza but want them somewhat cooked. Every time I do eat a Pizza Hut pizza w/veggies it tastes like they just grabbed handfuls off the salad bar. The chunks of veggies are too big and they are never cooked to a nice soft state... if I want crunchy veggies I'll order a salad - but on a pizza I want them cooked.


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

Sorry, none of these are real pizza.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Pizza from Italia. :duck


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

We only have PH and doms, they are both average, I love to hate each equally. If I feel like a thin veg I will have PH, if I feel like something else I will have Doms. But if I want real pizza I will go elsewhere.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I like Sal's i think they are only around where i live though, the Boston area. I went to Pizza hut recently it was ok seemed like it was alot better last summer their buffalo tenders were a joke though you could get better stuff at the supermarket.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Pizza Hut, I like the taste and texture of their crust.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

From that list, Pizza Hut. Domino's is nasty, and Papa Murphy's is pretty good although I've only ever had their vegetarian pizza. The others I've never had.

I'm fond of Pizza Guys, a local chain. They have pretty good deals. And the pie is pretty tasty for a chain pizza.

But, as for all-time favorites, I'd have to go with all of my local Boston pizza joints. Oh, how I miss them.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm hooked on jet's pizza. They specialize in deep-dish.


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

T.T I want to go to New York one day, just to have a slice of pizza.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

In regards to the 'fast-food' chains of pizza, I enjoy Dominoes. I usually eat local shops' pizza though.


----------



## SilentOrchestra (Jul 26, 2010)

Cici's pizza! 8D


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

rdrr said:


> In regards to the 'fast-food' chains of pizza, I enjoy Dominoes. I usually eat local shops' pizza though.


This. This all the way.


----------



## SomeRandomGuy (Aug 3, 2010)

Pizza Hut is cheap and doesn't completely suck and therefore gets my vote.

Although when I'm not feeling too poor, I usually go for http://www.deweyspizza.com/


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

Asking this question is like asking which religion is better. You will have those that claim any chain pizzas arent "real" pizza or chicago is better than Ny and whatever.

Personally. I like Pizza Hut. It's cheap, filling, and to me it tastes good. I like their buttery crust. My wife is a garlic freak so she prefers Papa Johns. My favorite of favorites is from a place called Pizza King. Its a very thin pizza that is typically dripping with pepperoni grease. The pieces are cut into small squares which tend to be bite size for me. Unfortunately, the one in my home town in Indiana closed down so I don't know if I will ever have it any more. I know there are others around there.

Locally here in marietta GA, I like a smll place called Baby Tommy's Taste of New York. I get what is called a stuffed meat pizza. It is a slice big enough to cover 2 paper plates. The price is cheap and it fills me up and it is full of meats and cheese. I love meats and cheese.

While on the subject of pizza. I had a 4 cheese pizza at a small cafe in Brussels, Belgium last week that was the nastiest pizza I have ever tried to eat (I couldn't eat much of it). All I have to say is blue cheese has no place on a pizza.


----------



## Arkturus (Dec 10, 2006)

There are a ton of great places not listed. But of what listed the only one I like is Papa Murphy's, it's cheap and tastes great, and I used to work there. It was the best job I ever had sitting around doing almost nothing all the while eating free pizza and cookie dough all day, then I got fired.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

You have to take out a mortgage and bank loan before eating at dominos (though they are nice) so the price kills their vote.

Pizza Hut, I haven't tried the others.


----------



## 4realguy (Mar 11, 2010)

its a tie between little ceasers and papa johns


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

Papa John's. Pizza Hut is good, but Papa John's just tastes better IMO.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Pizza Hut out of those. There used to be a Home Run Pizza close by when I was a kid, which was my favorite =]


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

none of those. Mr. Gattis is the best, if only they delivered. Godfathers and Hungry Howie's are also really good. Unfortunately neither of those two are around here and I am stuck with crappy places like pizza hut, dominos, papa johns. Little ceasers is ok though.


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

All you people voting for papa johns have now officially become a part of a viral marketing campaign, which includes a combination pizza of advocacy and banner ads. Also: free threadsticks with an extra large.


----------



## stephmae (Jul 11, 2010)

hi im joe said:


> papa johns. i love that their pizza comes w/garlic sauce. :yes


mmm yes! that is the best part :yes


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Sbarro's

But I like Pizza Hut too.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Round Table is my favorite.


----------



## KittyGirl (May 14, 2010)

Taste-wise, I don't think anything can compare to Pizza Hut(Although it's also one of the greasiest pizzas)... aside from an authentic ristorante pizza.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I like Dominoes off that list but honestly it's not a pizza I can enjoy all the time (it's not authentic or real tasting enough).

So for my authentic pizza I go to the Pizza Villa around the corner from where I live and order a tropical with extra tomato on the base, premium leg ham and lots of olives, that's my idea of a perfect pizza!


----------



## jennlynne5 (Aug 6, 2010)

nightrain said:


> Now that I think of it, mellow mushroom is pretty fantastic :yes


Oh man, I just had that for the first time a few months ago. It's amazingggg.
I could just go there & only eat the crusts. :b


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

Marco's Pizza. They're mainly a midwestern United States chain, I think, so a lot of people probably haven't heard of them.


----------



## rennyblair (Jun 15, 2011)

This is quite an interesting post. Does this really show transparency?

Pizza Franchises


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

I've never had papa John. I like the stuff from the little Greek owned places. There's a really good one called Goodies in my area. Their pizza is awesome, they don't make it too greasy and they have a really good cheese:sauce ratio. It's amazing. I can't stand chain pizza.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Dominos all the way. Pizza Hut is too greasy.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I've always preferred the local Pizza joints they usually know what they're doing and not as expensive. (sometimes)

But I'll eat anything really.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hmm, i've only tried 3 out of the list. Little ceasars is pretty tasty :yes...anything but domino's, ucckyy.


----------



## viv (Feb 8, 2009)

Sheri said:


> But, as for all-time favorites, I'd have to go with all of my local *Boston pizza *joints. Oh, how I miss them.


Nothing beats spicy perogy pizza.


----------



## Jess32247 (Jun 4, 2011)

Pizza Hut :yes


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Pizza Pizza. Best around here.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Giordano's. They serve Chicago-style stuffed pizza.

Yum.


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

I picked Dominos but we only have that and Pizza Hut here as far as I know... though I'd rarely get a pizza from either. Much prefer the little local pizza place!


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Well my favourite is Pizza Hut I suppose, but the one here doesn't deliver and it sucks asking for a table for one. The only choice then is Perfect Pizza [owned by papa johns] or Domino.
I HATE Domino's pizza, I've never had one I enjoyed, Perfect Pizza is better in my opinion, at least around here.

But at over £15.00 for a large pizza and garlic bread plus can of drink I never bother now. I'd rather get a good quality supermarket £3.99 Cajun chicken pizza to cook myself!


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Bartucci's or Uno....


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

Dominos.

I loved the big dipper from Pizza Hut. They got rid of it & I've been boycotting it since


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

GunnyHighway said:


> Pizza Pizza. Best around here.


Yeah, here, I'd have to say Pizza Pizza. I don't mind 2-4-1 Pizza though, a lot cheaper too!


----------



## Rocklee96 (Mar 31, 2011)

Dominos. I love their bacon pizza and cheesy bread! *_*


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

We only have Dominos and Pizza Hut from that list in Australia but I don't like pizza chains in general. I used to work in a pizza shop and it's made me really fussy with pizza so I tend to only buy from the little independant shops or get restaurant pizza.

Costs more but tastes way better.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I chose Papa John's.

Pizza Hut would have been my second choice. Unfortunately, all of the Pizza Huts were recently closed down,in my area, due to a lawsuit...


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Cappettos


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Little Ceasers ! It's not the best tasting pizza out of these choices. But $5.00 for a large? Hellz yeah ! ^-^


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Yeah. Since they've started making frozen pizzas better, I don't bother with ordering pizza. A Freschetta nowadays is almost as good as say, Pizza Hut. Which still isn't an amazing pizza but it's acceptable for something you buy in the store for a few dollars and cook in half an hour.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

New York Pizza


----------



## Karuni (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm in a minority here, but my family and I LOVE Papa Murphy's. Even though it's take-and-bake pizza so there's more work to getting it, they put tons of fresh toppings on, and it just tastes so good! My mom uses their dough when she makes her homemade pizzas. 

Domino's is my second choice. They're the only other pizza we eat, and mostly because they're close by and deliver. I love their garlic crust the most. 

I could have the best pizza in the world if I could combine Papa Murphy's toppings with Domino's crust. Yum.

Also, one time I ate pizza at a restaurant in a very small town of 100 people. It was the best I ever ate! If you ever find yourself in Centennial, WY, give their pizza place a try.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Those are all horrible. 

Roundtable FTW.


----------



## scorpio26 (Jun 10, 2011)

hungry howies  mmm


----------



## jkquatre (May 30, 2011)

"best pizza franchise"?

Does. not. compute.


----------

